# Öffentliche BLASC Prozessliste



## B3N (21. Oktober 2005)

Mit dieser Liste wollen wir euch einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen, an was wir gerade arbeiten und was noch kommen wird. Diese Liste dient lediglich der Übersicht und soll euch über öffentlich bekannte Erweiterungen und deren Status informieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Momentan wird an folgenden Erweiterungen gearbeitet:*
- Erweiterte Suchfunktion (Armor, Waffen, Bonis, Stats etc.)
- Erweiterung der Visitenkarten
- Eintragen der gesamten Gilde mit nur einem BLASC User (Basic Ansicht + Visitenkarten)
- Erstellen der personalisierten Seite "MY-BLASC" (Mehr Infos folgen bald)
- Einbinden von RSS Newsfeeds (Client - Interne Testphase)
- Erweiterung der Charanzeige (Attribute anzeigen mit Itembonis etc.)
- Auflistung der Fraktionen und deren Händlerliste dem Ruf entsprechend



*Dinge die bekannt sind, aber noch in der Warteschlange:*
- BLASC MAC Client


*Stand:* 29.12.05


----------

